# My new toy hauler



## chzball1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks pretty slick. Always wanted to get a gooseneck trailer and do that kinda thing with an old truck camper.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice work chzball1. Looks like you saved a trailer and a camper.

Should be riding or wrenching instead of using Tapatalk.


----------



## chzball1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks I've got alittle more to do then me and the boy are off and riding. 


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyboy.0224 (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks good how wide is the trailer and how did you mount the pop up to the trailer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chzball1 (Mar 16, 2013)

8ft 6in. Old snowmobile trailer. I used square frame u bolts 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Great idea! Man, what a great way to build a toy hauler. And for about 20k less!


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

that's a great idea


----------



## jasong (Jan 21, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Tampa (Apr 20, 2014)

Any idea on the weight?


----------



## chzball1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Haven't weighed it yet, but with the brute on it my 1/2 ton chevy pulls it fine

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's so *******, but oh so cool!! When the quads are off you have a great patio.


----------



## chzball1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you big d. Ive been told its red neck afew times now and its defiantly a compliment.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is a great collection of these type of trailers.
 Lets see your Trailers with campers: Homemade - Pirate4x4.Com : 4x4 and Off-Road Forum


----------



## chzball1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------

